# Cut resistant glove



## venture (Mar 18, 2011)

I have been experimenting with gloves for meat cutting, being too cheap to spend the $20 they normally cost most places.  Rummaging through Harbor Freight a few weeks ago I came across an item called a "Fillet Glove".  Label states stainless steel and moisture resistant.  Item # 66062. Price about $4.  I have used it three times now, and it seems to be working OK for me.  I am sure it might not be as good as professional quality, but for a budget item it seems to be serving well so far.

I am not a professional meat cutter and I do not represent or endorse Harbor Freight. I just thought that for the price others might be interested.


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

Got a pic?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 18, 2011)

Found this on their website - looks pretty good

Stainless Steel Fillet Glove

AddThis Button BEGIN 			






 AddThis Button END <script type="text/javascript" src="http://w.sharethis.com/button/share...a1-32f1272bb9a1&type=website&style=horizontal"></script>			
Email to a Friend






	

		
			
		

		
	
                                	        	        	        	<a class="product-image image-zoom main-image" href="http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...ab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_1674.jpg" id="53c969b674ea47f1225c1221fa534c3f" >        	<img src="http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...ab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_1674.jpg" height="370" width="370" alt="Stainless Steel Fillet Glove" title="Stainless Steel Fillet Glove" />        	</a>                                    //<![CDATA[                /*jQuery(document).ready(function(){                    var options = {                            zoomType: 'reverse',                            zoomWidth: 800,                            zoomHeight: 327,                            xOffset: 0,                            yOffset: 50,                            imageOpacity: 0.6,                            title : false                    };                    jQuery('#main-image').jqzoom(options);                });*/            //]]>            
Click on image to zoom











var $j = jQuery.noConflict();$j(function($) {var options = {                            zoomType: 'reverse',                            zoomWidth: 374,                            zoomHeight: 327,                            xOffset: 0,                            yOffset: 50,                            imageOpacity: 0.6,                            title : false,//alwaysOn: true,preloadImages: false                    };$j('.zoom-main-image').factoryzoom({    holder: '#factoryzoom-holder',    width: 370,    height: 370});/*$j('.main-image').each(function() {    $j(this).jqzoom(options);    //$j(this).hide();});*/$j('#thumb_imgs a').each(function() {    $j(this).append('<input type="hidden" value="'+$j(this).attr('href')+'" class="bigImg" />');    console.debug($j(this));    $j(this).attr('href', '#');});$j('#thumb_imgs img.small_size').click(function(){//$j('.main-image').hide();//var bigImg = $j('img.large_size', $j(this).parent().attr('src'));var id = $j('.pimgid', $j(this).parent().parent()).val();console.log(id);//$j('#'+id).show();var bigImg = $j('.bigImg', $j(this).parent()).val();console.log(bigImg);//$j('#main-image').attr('href', bigImg);//$j('#main-image img').attr('src', bigImg);//$j(this).parent().attr('href', '#').addClass('current');//$j('#thumb_imgs a').attr('href', '#');$j('#main-image img').attr('src', $j('.large_size' , $j(this).parent()).attr('src'));$j('#main-image').attr('href', bigImg);//$j('#main-image').jqzoom(options);return false;});//$j('#main-image img').click(function(){//$j('#main-image').jqzoom(options);//});});







[h1]Stainless Steel Fillet Glove[/h1]

Item # 66062 Manufacturer: Fisherman's Habit

Only: $7.99

Sale: $3.67

Add Items to CartQty: 
Add to Wishlist

Shipping

Economy Ground & Express Shipping available.
(Exclusions may apply)

Availability: In stock

Leaves the warehouse in 1-2 business days.
function showReviews() {    var reviews = $('collateral-tabs').select('[title=Reviews]')[0];    eTabs.activeTab = reviews;    eTabs.select();    reviews.scrollTo();}function addReview() {    var reviews = $('collateral-tabs').select('[title=Reviews]')[0];    eTabs.activeTab = reviews;    eTabs.select();setTimeout('scrollToAddReview()', 500);}function scrollToAddReview() {    var addYourReview = $('collateral-tabs').select('#reviewbox')[0];    addYourReview.scrollTo();}
Customer Rating: Be the first to review the Fisherman's Habit 66062

Description of Fisherman's Habit 66062

Stainless steel fillet glove for filleting fish, fishing with steel line, handling steel leaders or dressing game.

Moisture resistant
Securely grips items
One size fits all

Overall dimensions: 10" L x 6-1/2" WShipping Weight: 0.20 lbs.
decorateTable('product-attribute-specs-table_1')


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Scar. Looks like the kevlar ones I got but stainless. Nice.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to use those as a a prep cook.  I haven't seen a pair in quite a while and didn't know they were still being made.  They do the job quite well.  I didn't have that exact pair but rather just a pair with the same design.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 18, 2011)

Good price on those. Used to have to wear them at the hospital I worked at and a latex glove on top of that....talk about sweat...lol....glad I'm not there anymore.


----------

